
Introducing the Steam Link - jagger27
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mraRO_BNQG4
======
jakeva
Just got mine yesterday :) excited to try it out… but so far my experience
with the steam controller on windows 10 has produced too many blue screens of
death for me to keep trying.

